# rudge



## bsp33 (Jun 29, 2020)

i came across this bike after buy landlord passed away and it has been collecting dust... suddenly i have an inkling to put it back to running ..... but also trying to find what year it is...
i have read something about a date on the hub.. is that rear? i can't find a date but it might need a bit of cleaning for me to find it. i see numbers on the front but not sure if that is what i have been reading about..
everything spins pretty freely except the wheel may need a truing.


----------



## Goldenrod (Jun 29, 2020)

1969 on the front hub.  The key lock is rare.  It should clean up. Light kit is a plus.


----------



## bsp33 (Jun 29, 2020)

that is what i thought but i also saw a post about serial number and it has an AD which says 58 unless i am misread that...either way i think it is going to be amazing when it's done


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 29, 2020)

The rear hub should have a date, and since the front is a Dynohub, the front has its own date. The bike looks like a 1969-70 model to me. Rudge was often a deluxe offering from Raleigh.


----------



## bleedingfingers (Jul 25, 2020)

Same as a Raleigh superbe I had a seventy's his and hers set of superbes  should have a green rear rack .
Lights and front dynamo where standard equipment.
Rudge chain wheel is my favourite


----------

